# Powerbook G4  1,5 GHz / 1,25 > quel OSX



## toma-1977 (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,


J'ai chez moi un Powerbook G4  1,5 GHz / 1,25 Ram en 12", je souhaitais avoir un retour dexpérience de votre part pour savoir quel était le meilleur OS a installer dessus (pour éviter d'avoir trop de latence ou de freeze): 10.4 ou 10.5 qui est le maxi je crois.

Merci à tous pour votre aide

Thomas


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2012)

Perso, sur mon Mini G4@1,25GHz 1Go de Ram et iBook G4@1,2GHz et 1,256Go de Ram j'ai Léo (Mac Os10.5) qui tourne aussi bien voir mieux que Tiger (Mac Os 10.4)


----------



## toma-1977 (30 Mars 2012)

Super, merci pour la réponse!!
Je me lance donc sur Léo!!

Thomas


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2012)

pareil

PBG4 1Ghz 12" et un mini G4 > tous deux sous Léo


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> pareil
> 
> PBG4 1Ghz 12" et un mini G4 > tous deux sous Léo



Le mien a une config moins puissante (867MHz) et léo tourne impecc'!!! (c'est de ce mac que j'écris ce message:rateau
esv^^


----------



## ben206stras (2 Avril 2012)

Idem, powerbook G4 1,5Ghz sous léo et ça fonctionne toujours super bien.


----------



## Nagno (2 Avril 2012)

Perso PB G4 667Mhz sous Tiger.

Pas assez de vélocité au niveau du processeur je pense...


----------



## Waxmaster C (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit auparavant, leo tourne très bien sur le powerbook G4, mais je pense que pour pouvoir vraiment apprécier l'utilisation, il faut rajouter autant que possible de la RAM, sinon on peut subir quelques lag...


----------



## esv^^ (12 Avril 2012)

Waxmaster C a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec ce qui a été dit auparavant, leo tourne très bien sur le powerbook G4, mais je pense que pour pouvoir vraiment apprécier l'utilisation, il faut rajouter autant que possible de la RAM, sinon on peut subir quelques lag...



Tout à fait d'accord; le miens rame un peu de temps en temps avec 756Mo de Ram...


----------



## Nagno (13 Avril 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord; le miens rame un peu de temps en temps avec 756Mo de Ram...



Et vu le prix du 512Mo en DDR...


----------



## esv^^ (13 Avril 2012)

Nagno a dit:


> Et vu le prix du 512Mo en DDR...



Je confirme, c'est pas donné! Je vais m'abstenir... En plus, je pense que la vitesse gagnée n'est pas extraordinaire...


----------



## Waxmaster C (13 Avril 2012)

Re tout le monde,
Je ne pense pas que le gain de vitesse soit extraordinaire, sa serait plus un cache misère lool:rateau:. Sur le lancement d'applications je pense que la différence ne serait pas flagrante, mais par contre pour les lag que l'on peut rencontrer dans la gestion des fenêtres et des petits trucs comme sa, sa serait beaucoup moins visible.

Le problème c'est que la RAM de ces Mac, c'est de la DDR 333Mhz, et c'est devenu très rare et très cher. D'ailleurs, je me demandais, est ce qu'il serait possible de remplacer cette RAM par une avec une fréquence en Mhz plus importante ?


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2012)

Pour le prix, perso, je trouve que 30 avec le port pour une 512Mo c'est pas hyper cher 
Chez OWC c'est les tarifs et c'est (à mon sens) le top des fournisseurs pour Mac.


----------



## iMacounet (13 Avril 2012)

J'ai un Pwb 15" 1.67Ghz avec 512Mo et pour ma part Tiger fonctionne très bien, mais une MAJ vers Léopard x.5.8 est la bienvenue.


----------



## Waxmaster C (13 Avril 2012)

> Pour le prix, perso, je trouve que 30 avec le port pour une 512Mo c'est pas hyper cher


Nan effectivement c'est pas hyper cher, mais ce n'est ce que j'avais trouvé , en tout cas merci pour le lien.



> J'ai un Pwb 15" 1.67Ghz avec 512Mo et pour ma part Tiger fonctionne très bien, mais une MAJ vers Léopard x.5.8 est la bienvenue.


Va juste falloir trouver un CD d'installation de leopard universel !!!


----------



## esv^^ (13 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Pour le prix, perso, je trouve que 30 avec le port pour une 512Mo c'est pas hyper cher
> Chez OWC c'est les tarifs et c'est (à mon sens) le top des fournisseurs pour Mac.



Faut juste rajouter les frais de port (et de douanes?)...
Si quelqu'un commande là bas, je peut être intéressé pour une commande groupée...
Quelqu'un?


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2012)

La dernière fois. Il n'y a pas longtemps (moins d'un an), j'ai commandé 2 barrettes de 4Go pour mon Mini.
J'ai payé le prix en $ converti en  (donc très intéressant) + 4$ de frais de port en prenant le truc le moins cher : International de base.
J'ai acheté plus d'une dizaine de fois chez eux et il faut dépasser largement les 100 pour être obligé de payer des frais de douane !


----------



## Nagno (16 Avril 2012)

Ah bah oui du coup 30 ça me semble plutôt correct!

Et 4$ de fdp c'est plutôt cadeau!

Merci pour l'info en tout cas!


----------



## dapi (19 Avril 2012)

J'ai un iBook G4 1,33Ghz 1,5Go de Ram et un MacMini 1,5Ghz 1Go qui tourne sous Léopard sans problème. Si je me souviens bien 10.5 a besoin d'un processeur d'au moins 1Ghz et 1Go de Ram pour fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Aurelkigalere! (23 Avril 2012)

hello,

suis toute neuve sur ce forum, je viens de voir ta réponse et me demande a tout hasard comment tu rajoutes de la rame sur ton ordi ? 

merci


----------



## esv^^ (24 Avril 2012)

Aurelkigalere! a dit:


> hello,
> 
> suis toute neuve sur ce forum, je viens de voir ta réponse et me demande a tout hasard comment tu rajoutes de la rame sur ton ordi ?
> 
> merci


Ca dépend; qu'est ce que c'est comme ordi?


----------



## dapi (24 Avril 2012)

Aurelkigalere! a dit:


> hello,
> 
> suis toute neuve sur ce forum, je viens de voir ta réponse et me demande a tout hasard comment tu rajoutes de la rame sur ton ordi ?
> 
> merci


Si c'est PowerBook G4 comme dans la discussion, il y a une petite trappe vissé dessous qui te donne accès aux barrettes mémoire.
Attention il faut débranché et enlever la batterie avant l'intervention.
Il y a forcément un tutoriel correspondant à ta machine sur iFixit comme celui-ci


----------



## Waxmaster C (2 Mai 2012)

Salut Aurelkigalere, et bienvenue sur MacGé  !

a qui pose tu ta question ? Et sur quel appareil veux-tu changer la Ram ?

dapi, pour répondre à ta question : oui je pense qu'il faut minimum un processur 1 Ghz (je dirai même 1,33 Ghz) pour faire tourner Leopard sur ton mac. Concernant la Ram, tu peux tourner avec moins, mais tu pourrais ressentir des lags par moments, donc pour le confort il est conseillé d'avoir 1 Go de Ram (voir plus...)

Bonne soirée
@+


----------

